# Problem mit xset – unable to open display



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mir Raspian auf meinem Raspberry Pi installiert. Nun stellte sich mir die Frage, ob den nicht die Videoausgabe abschalten könnte, um Energie zu sparen. Selbst wenn kein Bildschirm angeschlossen ist, wird doch der Ausgang angesteuert.

Was ich bisher gefunden habe, war über den Befehl „xset s off“ oder „xset dpms force off“.
Leider bekomm ich da immer die Fehlermeldung „xset:  unable to open display“ unabhängig ob ich diesen mit sudo ausführe.
Die X11 server utilities sind installiert.

Erstmal die Frage woran das sonst liegen könnte und dann ob mein Vorhaben überhaupt einen Sinn macht oder obs voll der Bullshit ist .

EDIT: Warum der Fehler bei mir auftritt weiß zwar immer noch nicht. Aber um das zu erreichen was ich will soll ich scheinbar

```
tvservice -o
and
tvservice -p
to enable it again.
```
verwenden. mal schauen ob das funktioniert.

Grüße


----------

